# Repticon Baltimore



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone going in September?


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Ill be going if my boyfriend can get off


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

I went to the one early in the year and it wasn't really worth it. Best part was just meeting up with some local froggers and putting names to faces. 

There were only 2 frog vendors Black jungle and Josh's frogs. 


-B


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I dont know if Black Jungle will be at this one -due to previous engagement. Will any other frog vendors,besides Joshs be there?


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

CAPTAIN RON said:


> I dont know if Black Jungle will be at this one -due to previous engagement. Will any other frog vendors,besides Joshs be there?


Same thing I wanted to know


----------

